# Getting Married in Langkawi



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there..
I need an expert answer about my situation;( My Fiance and I are planning to get married in 6months in Langkawi. Lots of stuff to gather up & to consider:
1. We are both Filipino citizen and working abroad. I am Permanent Resident of Canada.
2.Im still holding a Philippine passport
3.I have been divorce here in Canada and my Fiance isn't.
4. We have told that I need to have a certificate/record of "No Impedement" since I was divorce. 
It is so very tricky and confusing! The QUESTION are: WHERE should I GET THAT NO IMPEDIMENT certificate? Is there WEBSITE/CONTACT person should CALL to about our situation? 

I really NEED HELP with this situation guys.

That'l be great if any one out there has any idea bout this..

THANKYOU SO MUCH GUYS...


----------

